# What is everyone's favorite Interior Paint?



## Josesottile (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes! my favorite interior paint.
Dulux.
Benjamin Moore.
Cloverdale paint.
I used interior painters in Okotoks for these type of paint.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Josesottile said:


> Yes! my favorite interior paint.
> Dulux.
> Benjamin Moore.
> Cloverdale paint.
> I used interior painters in Okotoks for these type of paint.


This thread is irrrelevant because paint has changed from 13 years ago. My favorite paint is the one I don't have to apply.


----------

